# My 23litre



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

This is going be used for a BETA fighter Fish only on the long run. Developing nicely which is good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

*23 litre tank*

This will be my 23litre BETA fighter fish tank but just a plant tank with 3 cherry barbs in at minute. Due to having gouramis in main tank cannot have one but the wife likes them so got new tank.


----------

